# Welche gute Grafikkarte ist mit meinen Pc kompatibel?



## xxxsaladinxxx (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo leute,

hab leider keine Ahnung ob eine gute Grafikkarte mein Pc nicht zerschrottet.

Habe letztens erst erfahren das eine ZU gute Grafikkarte, das Mainboard beschädigen kann.

Brauche eine gute Grafikkarte....Bis 200 darf sie kosten....Mir wurde die Nvidia GTX 275 empfohlen.
Aber würde das mein PC verkraften?

Mein System:

Medion MD 8830
Intel Core 2 Duo Prozessor E6750, Vista 
2,66 GHz, 4 MB L2 Cache, 1333 MHz FSB

2 GB Arbeitsspeicher, 2048 MB DDR2 SDRAM Arbeitsspeicher mit 667 MHz 64 Bit

Meine Grafikkarte : Nvidia Geforce 8600 GS 256 MB DDR 2 SDRAM Directx 10


Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.


Mfg


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. Oktober 2010)

xxxsaladinxxx schrieb:


> *Habe letztens erst erfahren das eine ZU gute Grafikkarte, das Mainboard beschädigen kann.*
> 
> Brauche eine gute Grafikkarte....Bis 200 darf sie kosten....Mir wurde die Nvidia GTX 275 empfohlen.
> Aber würde das mein PC verkraften?


Und WER hat dir so einen Blödsinn erzählt?    

Es kann höchstens passieren das deine Netzteil zu schwach ist - was sehr warhscheinlich ist da du einen Komplett-PC hast. Deren Netzteile sind nur auf die verwendete Kombination ausgelegt.

Du kannst problemlos eine neue Grafikkarte einbauen - allerdings wird dann auch ein neues Netzteil (Markengerät ab ca 40€ aufwärts) fällig.

Und bei deiner CPU würde sich maximal eine HD 5770 lohnen.
Außer du hast vor demnächst das komplette System auszutauschen - dann kannst du natürlich eine schnellere Karte kaufen die du dann weiterverwendest.

Und eine GTX 275 sollte es auf keinen Fall sein.
Wenn dann eine HD 6850/6870 oder eine GTX 460 wenns Nvidia sein soll.
Wer hat dir die denn empfohlen      - der gleiche der das mit dem Mainboard gesteckt hat


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2010)

ne GTX 275? Das wäre keine gute Wahl. Für Deine CPU wäre meiner Meinung nach eine AMD 5770 das beste. Die bekommst Du für etwa 120-130€, und deren Strombedarf ist mit maximal 110W auch gering. Die nächstbessere wäre die Nvidia GTX 460, die braucht aber SEHR viel Strom im Vergleich, da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Netzteil von so einem medion-PC dafür reicht (die Netzteile reichen idR nur für wenig mehr, als im PC eh schon verbaut ist). Statt ner GTX 460 würde ich da sogar eher noch zur neuen und nochmal etwas besseren AMD 6850 greifen. Die verbraucht ca. 150W im Maximum, das ist immer noch weniger als die GTX 460.

Die GTX 460 und AMD 6850 sind aber beide an sich schon zuviel für die CPU, oder anders gesagt: in den Spielen bzw. Detaileinstellungen, in denen man mit einer der beiden Karten einen merkbaren Vorteil zur AMD 5770 hat, bräuchte man an sich schon eine bessere CPU, an sich wären die ohne einen Quadcore echt schon zuviel. Für die 5770 wäre ein Quad auch schon besser, aber ein guter Dualcore ist noch o.k 

Ich würde, wenn Du nicht schon bald auch die CPU aufrüsten willst, also eine AMD 5770 nehmen. Selbst da kann es sein, dass das Netzeil nicht mehr reicht, weil die 8600 GS eine sehr schwache Karte ist und dementsprechend wenig Strom braucht. Mit der 5770 hättest Du dann auch genug Budget über, FALLS Du ein neues Netzteil brauchst. Dafür wären dann nochmal ca. 40-50€ fällig.

Eine andere Frage wäre, was für ein mainboard in dem PC ist. In ganz seltenen Fällen, wenn es ein sehr billiges und altes ist, kann es sein, dass moderne Grafikkarten da nicht funktionieren. Nimm mal das tool CPU-Z und schau bei mainboard nach, was da für Infos stehen.


ps: hast Du ZWEI mal 2GB DDR-RAM, oder sind das INSGESAMT nur 2GB? In letzterem würde ich auch noch 2GB RAM dazukaufen. Da wäre interessant, ob im PC ein oder zwei Riegel drin sind, also 1x2GB oder 2x1GB.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (27. Oktober 2010)

Danke erstmal für eure ausführlichen Antworten.

Werde heute Abend mal gucken welches Mainboard das ist...

Die Nvidia Geforce 8600 GS war im kauf des PCs drinne.Habe sie aber nachher ausgetauscht mit der 
ATI HD 4850...Die Grafikkarte war eigentlich ganz ok...aber etwas schwach.Lief aber auch ganz gut....

Also beim kauf hatte ich 2 GB DDR Ram. Also 1x1. Habe aber ein extra gekauft mit 2 GB. Habe jetzt also 3 Gb insgesamt.

Was würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen?Also ich habe nicht wirklich viel Ahnung davon was ausgetauscht werden muss und was nicht...

Also was sollte ich an meinen PC verbessern?Welches Netzteil?Welches CPU?usw....Damit eine gute und moderne Grafikkarte bei mir laufen würde....

Mfg


----------



## Lukecheater (27. Oktober 2010)

xxxsaladinxxx schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für eure ausführlichen Antworten.
> 
> Werde heute Abend mal gucken welches Mainboard das ist...
> 
> ...


Dass sie läuft is ja nich die Frage, sondern wie viel es dir bringt. Nimm am Besten die 5770 mit 1GB Ram. Dann kannst du noch überlegen ob du nicht von 3 auf 4 GB RAM aufstocken willst. Da müsste dann aber auch ein 64-Bit OS her.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2010)

xxxsaladinxxx schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für eure ausführlichen Antworten.
> 
> Werde heute Abend mal gucken welches Mainboard das ist...
> 
> ...


Wenn die 4850 läuft, dann läuft auch die 5770 rein vom Strombedarf her. Allerdings ist die nicht viel besser als eine 4850 - und mit Deiner CPU wird halt evlt. einfach auch nicht viel mehr drin sein...  Bei was für Spielen hast Du denn eine nicht befriedigende Leistung?


Vlt. solltest Du dann doch zu einer AMD 6850 greifen, die ist nochmal besser, und vom Strombedarf her auch nicht mehr als eine 4850, d.h. ein neues Netzteil brauchst Du nicht., da ja die 4850 bei Dir läuft.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. Oktober 2010)

xxxsaladinxxx schrieb:


> Die Nvidia Geforce 8600 GS war im kauf des PCs drinne.Habe sie aber nachher ausgetauscht mit der
> ATI HD 4850...Die Grafikkarte war eigentlich ganz ok...aber etwas schwach.Lief aber auch ganz gut....
> 
> Also beim kauf hatte ich 2 GB DDR Ram. Also 1x1. Habe aber ein extra gekauft mit 2 GB. Habe jetzt also 3 Gb insgesamt.


Ja wie jetzt ?
8600GS oder HD 4850?

Wemm die 4850 - warum schreibst du die falschen Komponenten?


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (28. Oktober 2010)

Mit aktuellen Spielen wie z.b Gothic 4 oder MoH hätte mein PC Probleme...

Also wenn ich mir jetzt eine 6850 holen würde, hätte ich keine Probleme mit meinen PC?
Oder wäre es zu empfehlen das ich mir ein neues Netzteil kaufe...


Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2010)

Die 6850 müßte noch gehen, wenn auch die 4850 lief, denn die 4850 braucht sogar mehr Strom. 

Aber ob es wirklich was bringt, ist schwer zu sagen. Kann sein, dass Dein Prozessor da bei DEN Grafikeinstellungen, die Du Dir vorstellst, zu schwach ist. Grad bei ganz neuen Spielen wird ein Qaudcore immer wichtiger bzw. bringt immer eher was. Und Gothic4 zB ist sowieso sehr hardwarehungrig, da hast Du selbst auf Top-PCs auch manchmal Ruckler. 

MoH zB läuft mit ner 5770 an sich in ca. 60FPS auf Full HD und hohen Einstellungen: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/... nur die minalen FPS sind halt mal "nur" bei 30. Allerdings halt auch alles mit ner besseren CPU als Deiner. Eine 4850 ist da nicht mit in der Grafik, aber die ist allgemein etwas schwächer als eine 5770, eine 6850 ist wiederum spürbar besser als eine 5770, aber noch ein bisschen unterhalb einer 5850 (für die wiederum hast Du im Link auch Benchmarkwerte)

Bei Gothic 4: hast Du denn da den Patch drauf? Der bringt sehr viel Mehrleistung: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/... ABER: diese Wert mit einer sehr starken GTX 480 gemacht, und selbst mit Patch hast Du da bei einem 2-Kern-Prozessor nur 35-40FPS auf höheren Details.


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (1. November 2010)

Um es mal knapp zu sagen:

Der Prozessor ist eigentlich zu schwach für eine aktuelle Grafikkarte.
Da würde auch eine 480GTX oder 5970 nix bringen.

Um den Schaden zu begrenzen würde ich auch eine 5770 oder max. 6850 empfehlen aber der 
Sinn liegt dann doch woanders.

Kannst Du den C2D gegen einen C2Q tauschen ( eventuell auf der Bucht nachschauen)?


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (1. November 2010)

So das ist mein Mainboard:

MedionPC
Model: MS-7366 2.2

Reicht das als Info?Oder muss ich noch etwas hinzufügen?

Ich möchte nicht das mein PC kaputt geht oder das Mainboard überlastet wird.

Zurzeit habe ich eine schwache Geforce 8600 Gs drinne.
Davor hatte ich eine HD 4850 drinne die angeblich das Mainboard "Überlastet" hat und das Mainboard zerschrottet hat.
Der Fehler war das die Grafikkarte(4850) irgendwie kaputt war und das Mainboard mit zerschrottet hat.

Jetzt ist meine Befürchtung das, wenn ich mit eine neue Grafikkarte kaufe die zu gut für das Mainboard ist, wieder das Mainboard kaputt geht....

Zitat: Um den Schaden zu begrenzen würde ich auch eine 5770 oder max. 6850 empfehlen aber der 
Sinn liegt dann doch woanders.

Heißt dieses "Max" jetzt das es mein Pc überlasten würde?


Mfg


----------



## Lukecheater (1. November 2010)

xxxsaladinxxx schrieb:


> So das ist mein Mainboard:
> 
> MedionPC
> Model: MS-7366 2.2
> ...


komm mal von diesem komischen Mythos mit dem Mainboard ab.
Das MAX bedeutet, dass eine stärkere Karte von deiner aktuellen CPU zu stark limitiert würde und die potentielle Grafikleistung auf der Strecke bleibt.

Zu dem Board findet man jetzt nicht soooo viel, aber anscheinend kann man da auch Quads installieren.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2010)

Dass ne Karte das Board überlastet kann echt nicht sein, außer die Karte ist defekt und verursacht deswegen dann nen Kurzschluss oder so was.


und zu Deinem Prozessor wäre mehr als AMD 5770 halt verschenktes Geld, da Du mit ner besseren Grafikkarte als einer 5770 kaum mehr Leistung hättest, da Dein Prozessor dafür einfach nicht reicht.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (1. November 2010)

Ok, also lieber eine 5770 als  eine 6850....

wenn ich mir jetzt also eine 5770 holen würde, würde sie perfekt laufen....

eine 6850 wäre auf meinen pc !einwenig! besser...aber da mein Pc nicht so gut ist, wäre die bessere Leistung der 6850 kaum zu sprüren...

hab ich das so richtig verstanden?


Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2010)

ja, wobei eine 6850 vlt. auch doch noch o.k wäre, die kostet auch nicht viel mehr als ne 5770. Aber eine 68*7*0 wäre sicher "zu viel"


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (3. November 2010)

Heute dachte ich mir das ich mir die 6850 holen werde....

Bin aber heute auf folgende Seite gestoßen:

http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/hardware/grafikkarte/vga-grafikchips-desk/radeon-hd-6xxx-serie/amdati-radeon-hd-68706850-bart-xt-bart-pro.html



Dort unten ist eine High End Tabelle...

Dort ist die 6850 und eine Nvida abgebildet. nämlich die GTX 460, die nur 10 Euro teurer wäre....

Frag mich das jetzt nur weil ich auf Nivida eigentlich besser klar komme....

Wäre die GTX 460 eine gute Wahl oder doch die 6850?

Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2010)

Die AMD wäre etwas besser als die GTX 460, siehe zB http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2010/test-amd-radeon-hd-6870-und-hd-6850-update-2/22/#abschnitt_ratings  oder http://ht4u.net/reviews/2010/amd_radeon_hd_6850_hd_6870_test/index34.php   aber wenn Du nividia-Fan bist, kannst Du auch die GTX 460 nehmen.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (3. November 2010)

Auf der AMD Seite heißt es ; *500 Watt or greater power supply recommended



Heißt das, das der Lüfter 500 Watt Leistung haben muss?

http://www.amd.com/de/products/desktop/graphics/amd-radeon-hd-6000/hd-6850/Pages/amd-radeon-hd-6850-overview.aspx#3

Mfg

*


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2010)

Nein, das heißt nur, dass ein 500W-netzteil empfohlen wird. Dabei musst Du aber beachten, dass die auf Nummer sicher gehen. D.h. die sagen "500W", damit auch ein "billiges" Netzteil mit 500W reicht, denn die 500W Watt sind verteilt auf drei Leitungen, bei billigen Netzeilen sind die oft schlecht verteilt, da nutzt es nix, wenn noch 300W "übrig" sind, aber nicht auf der leitung, wo noch Strom benötigt wird. An sich würd für die 6850 auch ein gutes Netzteil mit nur 400W wohl reichen. Mit nem stärkeren ist man halt auf der sicheren Seite, auch für Aufrüstungen.

.


----------



## Larry_C (4. November 2010)

xxxsaladinxxx schrieb:


> Mit aktuellen Spielen wie z.b Gothic 4 oder MoH hätte mein PC Probleme...


 Ich hab nen  C2D E6750, 3 GB RAM, und hab mir vor kurzem ne AMD 5770 zugelegt (anstelle meiner 9600GT). der Leistungsschub war beachtlich. Gothic 4 läuft jetzt auf höchsten Einstellungen butterweich (1680x1050) - mit der alten Karte war´s auf mittleren Details bei geringerer Auflösung schon kaum spielbar. 
Die 5770 war meines Erachtens die perfekte Wahl was Preis/Leistung anbelangt. Zudem ist sie flüsterleise - klare Empfehlung meinerseits!


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (5. November 2010)

Also gut, hab mir jetzt vorgenommen die 6850 zu holen.

Jetzt sind bei Amazon 3 verschiedene(?) 6850...

Sapphire ATI Radeon HD6850 Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 1GB GDDR5 Speicher, HDMI, DVD-D, 1 GPU)
http://www.amazon.de/Sapphire-Radeon-HD6850-Grafikkarte-Speicher/dp/B0048027IQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1288961326&sr=1-2


Asus ATI Radeon HD6850 Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 1024MB GDDR5 Speicher, DVI)
http://www.amazon.de/Radeon-HD6850-Grafikkarte-1024MB-Speicher/dp/B004913QB6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1288961326&sr=1-3


XFX ATI Radeon HD6850 Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 1024MB GDDR5 Speicher)
http://www.amazon.de/XFX-Radeon-HD6850-Grafikkarte-Speicher/dp/B0047ZH7FU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288961326&sr=1-1

Ich verstehe jetzt nicht wo da der unterschied ist....Asus?Sapphire?XFX?
Kann mich jemand aufklären?


Mfg


----------



## Lukecheater (5. November 2010)

xxxsaladinxxx schrieb:


> Also gut, hab mir jetzt vorgenommen die 6850 zu holen.
> 
> Jetzt sind bei Amazon 3 verschiedene(?) 6850...
> 
> ...


das sind verschiedene Marken. Da sind nur die Kühldesigns und dadurch halt auch die Lautheit der Karte unterschiedlich. Von XFX sollte man die Finger lassen wie du an den Bewertungen siehst.
Am Besten lässt du auch die Finger von amazon, viel zu hohe Preise.
Bestell z.B. die 6850 von MSI bei hardwareversand: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=39442&agid=1004
Also bei der vorherigen Generation von den Radeons waren Sapphire und MSI so die 2 besten Marken. Bei den 6850ern gibts da aber wahrscheinlich noch nich so diieeeee Unterschiede, da die Generation noch sehr neu ist.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (5. November 2010)

Ok, hab sie mir bestellt die du mir empfohlen hast.

Da stand das es sein könnte das es mehr als ne Woche dauern kann.(War auch den Rotenbalken)

Ist die Lieferung, im Durchschnitt , schnell wenn es auf dem Roten Balken ist?Irgendwelche Erfahrung?


Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2010)

Bei rotem balken kann man da leider gar nix sagen, das heißt nur, dass es keine Infos gibt und es vermutlich nicht weniger als ne Woche dauert, bis es die wieder gibt. Die kann aber auch schon Montag wieder beim laden sein, kann aber auch sogar vorkommen, dass der Hersteller die wochenlang nicht liefern kann.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (5. November 2010)

Hmmm ok danke für die Antwort...

Ich hätte jetzt noch ne Frage bezüglich meines Netzteils...

Auf meinem Steht folgendes drauf:

FSP350-60MDN
AC Input: 230-240V-, 5A, 50-60Hz
DC Output: 350W

3,3V;;;;;28,0A,+5::::30,0A;;;;+12V;;;;;19,5A
+5Vsb;;;;;2,0A;;;;,-5V;;;;;;0,3A;;;;,12V;;;;;0.5A
(+3,3V & +5V &+ 12V_320W MAX) (3,3V & +5V= 180W MAX)


Was heißt das jetzt?Wo genau steht jetzt, wieviel Watt dieses Netzteil hat?


Mfg


----------



## Lukecheater (6. November 2010)

xxxsaladinxxx schrieb:


> Hmmm ok danke für die Antwort...
> 
> Ich hätte jetzt noch ne Frage bezüglich meines Netzteils...
> 
> ...


die Gesamtleistung müsste das dc output sein (Gleichstrom Ausgang, jetzt mal frei übersetzt). Das heißt das ist anscheinend ein 350W Netzteil. Die 6850 verbraucht zwar wenig Strom, aber 350W ist dann doch schon sehr wenig. Am wichtigsten sind auch die Ampere-Zahlen auf der 12 V Leitung und ich weiß nicht ob da nicht 20A etwas niedrig sind. (mein enermax hat da glaub ich 33A).
wobei bei Netzteilen lässt du dich besser von herbboy beraten.

zu der Grafikkarte: du kannst natürlich auch eine von Asus nehmen, das ist an sich auch eine gute Marke. nur von XFX solltest du eher die Finger lassen, die haben da anscheinend ihren Wurm drin sowohl bei Radeon als auch bei nvidea-Karten. 
Die MSI hab ich mir gestern selber bestellt und da ging das auch schon hin und her mit den Angaben, als ich da meine Bestellung abgegeben hab hatte sie 152€ gekostet, 1h später dann 148€ und wieder 2h später wieder 152€. so wars dann anscheinend auch vorhin mit der Verfügbarkeit. als ich hier in den thread gepostet hatte stand sie noch auf "gelb"..


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (6. November 2010)

Komischerweise ist die MSI jetzt gar nicht mehr in der Liste....???
Ich habe die MSI schon bestellt...hoffe das klappt mit dem Netzteil...

Kann jetzt auch nicht gucken ob die das verfügbar haben oder nicht...

Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2010)

Da musst Du beim hsop fragen.

zum Netzteil: die Daten sind an sich gut, obwohl es nur 350W hat - ich würde aber bei so einer Graka ein Markennetzteil mit 400W oder mehr empfehlen. D.h.: es kann zwar reichen, aber es wäre auch kein Wunder, wenn es nicht reicht. In dem Fall musst Du dann ein Netzteil von Be Quiet, Corsair, Seasonic, Tagan oder so nehmen mit 400-450W mindestens.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (6. November 2010)

hmm ok....Könnte ich einfach ein neues Netzteil an den Pc montieren oder müsste ich dann wieder irgendwas am Pc aufstocken damit das alles reibungslos funktioniert?

z.b Mainboard,Kühler oder irgendwas anderes.....

Ich meine, ich will jetzt nicht den ganzen PC aufstocken müssen für ne neue Grafikkarte.

Bei Amazon gibts(400W) Netzteile billiger als bei Handwarev.
Ich kann jetzt nicht einschätzen ob das gute Geräte sind oder nicht...Würde sich das lohnen ein von denen zu nehmen?

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=netzteil+pc+400&x=0&y=0#%2Fref%3Dsr_pg_1%3Frh%3Di%253Aaps%252Ck%253Anetzteil%2Bpc%2B400%26keywords%3Dnetzteil%2Bpc%2B400%26ie%3DUTF8%26qid%3D1289048017&enc=1

Mfg


----------



## Lukecheater (6. November 2010)

xxxsaladinxxx schrieb:


> hmm ok....Könnte ich einfach ein neues Netzteil an den Pc montieren oder müsste ich dann wieder irgendwas am Pc aufstocken damit das alles reibungslos funktioniert?
> 
> z.b Mainboard,Kühler oder irgendwas anderes.....
> 
> ...


Nein, die Netzteile sind alle genormt, da brauchst du dann nicht nochmal was spezielles zukaufen. 

z.B. ein bequiet staright power mit 500W: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28921&agid=240


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2010)

Das BQ 500W ist an sich zu teuer, das hier auch von BQ reicht völlig: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27970&agid=240  
oder http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/toArticle.html?articleId=411444&query=Tagan&referer=detail&link=solrSearch%2Flisting.productDetails
Und nicht die Watt sind das entscheidende, die geben nur die maximale GESAMTleistung an - Netzeils müssen die Watt aber auf 3 versch. Leitungen verteilen, und jede Leitung hat ihr eigenes Maximum. Billige/schlechte Netzeile haben dann oft "600 Watt" für nur 40€, aber zB bei 12V maximal 120 Watt, der Rest knubbelt sich bei 3,3 und 5V. Dann ist ein 400W-Markennetzteil mit gut verteilten Werten halt besser als das 600W-Billigteil.

Ich würde GROB sagen, dass ein Netzteil zwischen 50-70€ passt, egal wieviel Watt da nun draufstehen. Von Corsair gibt es zB eines mit 450W für 60€ http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=17483&agid=240  selbst das müßte reichen, da die Werte da wirklich gut verteilt sind. Weniger als 50€ ist vlt. dann eben der Fall "Billignetzteil" .

Viele Leute haben zb eine AMD 5700, die ähnlich viel Strom braucht wie die 6850, und da reicht en Be Quiet 400W oder so in vielen Fällen aus - 450W "Marke" müßte also echt auch reichen, mit mehr wäre man halt auch für stärkere Karten noch ne Weile gerüstet.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (6. November 2010)

Ok ich versuche aber erstmal ob es ohne ein neues Netzteil funktioniert.

Was passiert denn es "nicht reicht"?Geht der PC nicht an?


Mfg


----------



## Lukecheater (6. November 2010)

xxxsaladinxxx schrieb:


> Ok ich versuche aber erstmal ob es ohne ein neues Netzteil funktioniert.
> 
> Was passiert denn es "nicht reicht"?Geht der PC nicht an?
> 
> ...


Also wenn es ein gutes Netzteil mit Schutzfunktionen ist, dann geht der PC einfach nicht an, Wenn es aber ein billig-Produkt ist kann es durchaus passieren, dass dir da was abraucht.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (6. November 2010)

wow...Hab ich ein billiges Netzteil?Wäre es bei mir zu riskant? Sollte ich mir doch gleich ein neues Netzteil besorgen?


Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2010)

nanana, mach ihm doch nicht so ne Angst    "abrauchen" ist extremst selten. Bei einem zu schwachen Netzteil geht der PC nicht an oder er geht bei belastung evlt. aus, und ein billiges, das dauernd an seiner Leistungsgrenze arbeitet, kann auch mal abrauchen, aber dann nru das Netzteil - andere Hardwareschäden sind wirklich ganz ganz selten, nicht öfter als wenn ein Netzteil einfach nur aus anderen Gründen defekt ist.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (6. November 2010)

Hab ich son schwaches Netzteil?Oder ist auf meinen Netzteil alles gut verteilt.

Ich mein 350, das sind 50 Watt weniger.Ok, wenn das jetzt schlecht verteilt ist ist das dann doch ein großer Nachteil, wie du ja sagst.


Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2010)

Das musst Du halt ausprobieren. Dein Netzteil ist halt aus nem KomplettPC, die sind normalerweise nicht so gut wie "Markennetzeile" - wenn es nicht reicht, musst Du halt noch ein Netzteil bestellen oder zb bei kmelektronik / atelco kaufen (das sind zwei shops, die in ganz D Filialen haben)


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (20. November 2010)

Ich habe jetzt seit 3 Tagen die 6850 am laufen.

Bisher scheint sie gut zu laufen. Kein Ausfall vom Netzteil oder Absturz.

Hätte jetzt mal noch ein paar Fragen....

Durch GPU-Z hab ich mir mal die infos von der Karte geholt.

Was bedeuten die Temperatur Anzeigen?(GPU Temp. .... 1,2,3....)?Welche Temperatur ist normal und welche ist "nicht gut"??

Ist es normal das die grafikkarte erst "angeht" wenn man ein Spiel spielt?
Also die Lautstärke der Karte meine ich jetzt.


Mfg.....

PC: Vielen dank an die die mich beraten haben...Besonders Herbboy, Luckecheater


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2010)

Die Karte taktet erst in Spielen hoch, und auch erst dann muss sie mehr gekühlt werden, daher geht erst da der Lüfter an. Normale temps sind beim Spielen durchaus um die 80 Grad, weniger ist besser, wenn es schnell über 80 geht sollte man sich Gedanken machen.

Was die Dinge bei GPU-Z GENAU bedeuten, weiß ich leider nicht. GPUZ kann Dir aber diverse Temps udn auch Taktraten und Lüfterspeed anzeigen.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (28. Dezember 2010)

hey leute,

jetzt ist es also wieder so weit...das gleiche problem mit dem pc.
anscheinend ist die grafikkarte wiederschuld und hat mein mainboard zerschrottet. zu vile leistung?
defekte grafikkarte? ich meine, immerhin war die grafikkarte neu. hab sie am 15.11 gekauft.(6850 HD)

Das gleiche problem war auch vor einigen Monaten wo mein PC kauptt gegangen ist und MEDION mir erzählt hat das die grafikkarte einen kurzschluss, im mainboard, ausgelößt hat und dadurch das mainboard kaputt gegangen ist. die grafikkarte die das verursacht hatte, hatte ich über 1 jahr, ohne probleme.(4850 HD)

es kommt ein ca. 8 stelliger piepton wenn ich den pc starte.
mir wurde ja hier im forum gesagt das es nicht möglich ist das eine grafikkarte sowas schafft. aber was war es dann?verarschen die MEDION techniker mich?

bitte um antwort.


MFG


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2010)

Also, natürlich kann eine defekte Karte mit Pech auch das Board beschädigen, aber auf keinen Fall - wie schon zu Anfang gesagt - kann eine "zu gute" Karte einen Schaden anrichten. Das kann einfach nicht sein. Medion erzählt da vlt. auch unwahrscheinliche Theorien, damit es für den Kunden leichter zu verstehen ist oder damit die sich rausreden (zB wenn der Kunde eine neue, bessere Karte eingebaut hat => bei einem Boarddefekt ist angeblich die Karte schuld => Medion ist fein raus in Sachen garantie... )

Aber ich verstehe nicht ganz: ist jetzt schon das ZWEITE Board kaputt, oder hast Du lediglich halt die 6850 eingebaut und jetzt dieses Problem? Wurde damals schonmal das Board ausgetauscht? Mit dem gleichen Modell? Welche Board ist denn aktuell drin, und welchen Fehler hast Du denn jetzt überhaupt?


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (28. Dezember 2010)

Also meine erste Grafikkarte war die 4850 HD.
Die Karte hatte ich ca. ein Jahr drinne. Eigendlich ohne Probleme.
Vor Zwei Monaten ging plötzlich mein Pc kaputt.

Es passiert foglendes: Pc angemacht dann kommt ein ca. 8 stelliger Piepton.
Der PC geht zwar an aber es kommt kein Bild und Widows startet auch nicht. Er ist halt nur AN.

Danach haben die von MEDION die Feltplatte getauscht und "Biosupdate" durchgeführt(was auch immer das ist).
Hab den Pc zurück bekommen und nach einigen Stunden, wieder das gleiche Problem.

Dann haben die mir Techniker nachhause geschickt und die haben das Mainboard ausgetauscht.
Der Techniker hat den Pc angemacht. Und es lief. Aber beim zweitenmal kam wider das gleiche Problem.
Dann meinten die das liegt an der Grafikkarte und die kündigen mir meine Garantie(Weil die Grafikkarte nicht von MEDION ist). Er meinte noch das die Karte warscheinlich einen Defekt hat und das dadruch das Mainboard kaputt geht.
Gut, nach ein paar Tagen habe ich bei MEDION angerufen und der Techniker meinte das das garnicht geht. Die Karte lief ja über einen Jahr ohne probleme, wieso sollte jetzt die Karte dann schuld sein....
Dann kam wider der Techniker und wechselte das Mainboard abermals. Diesesmal hatte ich aber die 4850 rausgenommen und hatte die MEDION Grafikkarte drinngelassen. Es lief dann ohne probleme.

Vor kurzem habe ich mir dann die 6850 geholt, wie ihr ja wisst.
Nach einen Monat passiert jetzt wieder das gleiche Problem wie bei der 4850, die ja angeblich defekt gewesen sein soll.Aber die 6850 war brandneu und es lief auch 1 Monat ohne Probleme.

Was macht jetzt die Grafikkarte/n das sie mein Mainboard verschrottet?

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich vermute das Problem woanders. Entweder diese Board-Serie ist "müll", oder vlt. ist das RAM defekt, oder das Netzteil. Dass aber 2x ne jeweils andere Graka das Board zerstört kann echt nicht sein. 

Was hast Du denn für einen Prozessor?


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (28. Dezember 2010)

Medion MD 8830
Intel Core 2 Duo Prozessor E6750, Vista 
2,66 GHz, 4 MB L2 Cache, 1333 MHz FSB

2 GB Arbeitsspeicher, 2048 MB DDR2 SDRAM Arbeitsspeicher mit 667 MHz 64 Bit

Die MEDION Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 8600 GS 256 MB DDR 2 SDRAM Directx 10

Mainboard: Model: MS-7366 2.2


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2010)

Also, ich würd Dir an sich beinah raten, mal ein neues (gebrauchtes) Markenmainboard zu kaufen. Auch das Netzteil könnte wie gesagt der Grund sein. Geht denn der PC mit der alten Karte einwandfrei?


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (28. Dezember 2010)

Momentan geht der PC garnicht mehr.Er geht halt an aber es passiert nichts....Kein Bild usw...

 Auch nicht mit der Medion Grafikkarte.

Was für ein Mainboard sollte ich mir den Kaufen.Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?
Ein Geld zurück Garantie hab ich bei den Pc wohl nach 1 Jahr nicht mehr was?
Er macht mehr PRobleme als das er nutzen hat. Und immer wider alles komplett neu zu intrallieren dauer ewig und ich hab auch kein Nerv merh fü soetwas.

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2010)

Das Problem ist, das ich nicht versprechen kann, ob es nun am Board oder vlt. auch dem Netzteil liegt oder an was ganz anderem. Kannst Du Dir von irgendjemandem ein anderes Netzteil leihen und dann mit der alten graka, die wenig Strom braucht, probieren? 

INteressant wäre auch, was der Peepton sagt. der code kann nämlich einen Hinweis geben.


----------

